# Fall ECLSTS Report....



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I generally don't cross post on here and Aristo, but I will this time since there are some broader things than just Aristo. 

First here is from Aristo Forum.....

I went to the Fall show in York on Saturday morning and had a great time. I go with expectation that the fall show is not the same as the spring show. It is indeed a little smaller, but it is still a mighty fine show. Nowhere in the east besides the spring show, can I find that many G vendors in one place. The crowds are a little thinner than the spring. But as some vendors mentioned to me, that being slow at the show is still better than being back home in the shop. 

The usual "Big Guys" of vendors were there. The 2nd display room was not open, but the lobby display and a display by the PVC (Potomac Valley Club) in the vendor hall was just fine. There were many great buys, but I will not report on this forum on the prices or on the products of other manufacturers. My impression is that G Gauge is healthy. I did not buy any major products at this time. I just drooled over consolidations.

I chatted with Scott and Lewis. I will copy here basically what I posted on the 50ft boxcar thread since some may not find that. 

*******************

50 ft box cars will be produced 2012, perhaps earlier in the year rather than later.

Kuppler......It's probably not going to happen. But Lewis said he is looking for a way to make them usable on body mounted on less than 8 ft diameter. Don't look for them any time soon....if at all.

PCC. Next run first quarter next year.

GG1 YES it is coming..... Lewis says in a year or 2. Let the current crop out there go down, then bring on the Aristo version.

SW1 is definitely coming. Detailed architectural plans were on display.

Well Car/ Inter modal car will be coming perhaps next year.

Ore car also coming next year.

Caboose????? Lewis mentioned that Aristo may produce another one, no style in mind at this time. As he says keep in mind that a guy may buy a dozen hopper cars, but only one caboose to go with it. 

Lewis also mentioned the 53 ft gon, but no timetable. 

Heard the Aristo Sound system in a Dash 9 controlled by a Revo. It is sweet! Also available in a steam version, but I did not hear that. 

I asked about producing a bunch of extra brake wheels such as found on the 2 bay and 100t hoppers. These could be used to upgrade the 40 ft cars. I did not get a warm and fuzzy that it would happen. 

On the way back to Delaware, we stopped by Mark Oles house. His new rr looks good, although a little storm damage from all of the recent rains. He has rr on the Oct 8 open house tour of Lancaster County. 

A terrific day. Oh yes, breakfast at Old Country Buffet before opening, is very filling and satisfying. A great price too. 

**************** (end of report on Aristo) 


Prices for a Consolidation on Saturday were $500+/- 


I picked up 10 feet of plastic track with ties from Train Li. It worked out just over $2 a foot. I am going to test in the back yard before I go for more. It looks good. Will the squirrels chew on it?????

USA beer can and modern tanks look nice. USA had the usual selection of locomotive shells and pieces typically $25. 




 


See my pictures of Great American Trains F40s and passenger cars in Product Reviews. I was not impressed. 

I mostly bought couplers, metal wheels, and parts I typically can't find otherwise. It was not my time to be spending big. But still a great day. 


Tom


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

At the show I got a quote on a Consolidation for less than $500. 
LAO


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's already a thread in the Conventions and Shows forum, you might as well post there too.... 

Kuppler... make it work on under 8 foot.... Lewis will need to repeal some basic laws of physics and mechanical engineering... it was a dumb thing, glad it's dead. 

Jeeze, the GG-1 again... well, it won't sell to many people, but he just wants to do it. 

SW1, he's wanted to do this for years, I think earliest mention of it was 6 years ago. Nice to get a new small switcher, not nice to seem something almost same as USAT NW-2... 

Jeeze, another ore car (and it is a blow up of a more rare one) so MDC, LGB, Lionel, and USAT ones not enough? 

Intermodals? When USAT already makes them? 

Brake wheels? You really know how to needle them... we waited years for brake wheels, and got one batch a few years ago... be sure not to hold your breath. (If you call USAT, and order a brake wheel, the guy asks you what color...) 

The plastic track is slippery when wet or on a grade. 

Did they give a date for the Revo sound card? I was shown a while ago, then not for months, now it surfaces again, although at the show I heard it, the matching transmitter was stolen. 

Thanks for all the info, most detailed report yet. 

Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Sep 2011 09:04 PM 



Intermodals? When USAT already makes them? 

Did they give a date for the Revo sound card? I was shown a while ago, then not for months, now it surfaces again, although at the show I heard it, the matching transmitter was stolen. 

Thanks for all the info, most detailed report yet. 

Greg 




The intermodals cars are the Aristo 2 car Euro packs and are for use with the Class 66 loco's that will also becoming over here next year. 

There will be a limited import to gage sales/demand, price will be Dash-9 range, the engines will be the newer 2nd production versions.


The Revo+Sound cards are in their final stages and a strong push is being made to have everything done and ready for the spring show.


Once those are done the add on sound board for existing Revo's will begin.


The GG1 is Lewis's dream engine and most likely his final engine as the head of Aristo.


Talking with him today I would bet on it's production, with an expected delivery date of 2013.


Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was at the show both days working with Axel, and doing a little shopping in between time.


There were some great bargains as usual, Picked up 2 sets of show cars, and then hit all the guys.


Picked up a PRR E8 5887 from Nick Smith for $250, 


a UP Dash-9 Flags 9585 from Southwest trains for $290 (was also very tempted by their live steam 0-4-0 for $399), 


a PRR RS3 for $225 and a USAT F3 A/B set in Brunswick green for $375 from Don of Star Hobbies, 


A very Nice used USAT PRR F3 A/B set in Tuscan Red for $250, a USAT UP 5 car Streamliner set, and a USAT PRR Center Coup Caboose for $60 from Jim at Gscale Junction.


And last but not least 1000' of 8' nickel plated brass track, and several Nickel R7 switches from Train-Li.


Train world and great prices on rolling stock, they had the metal wheel military, and Aristo reefer cars with metal wheels for $40.


 After the show many of the dealers got together and were pleased with their 2 day sales, and said they would be back next year.


Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see USATs auto car is back on display, any time on it?


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty there was no information on the sign for the Auto carrier. I'm sorry I did not ask since it's not something I will be getting. It is one heck of a car and a train load of those will look mighty impressive on somebody's big railroad. Of course a train load of those might cost as much as a new automobile.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron, where is Southwest TRains???

Thanks
Ed


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Southwest Trains..... Third table on the 2nd row to the left......


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 25 Sep 2011 01:30 PM 
Ron, where is Southwest TRains???

Thanks
Ed


Opps sorry thats SouthEast Trains, at 706-651-0322, give them a call. They also had a Live Steam Mikado for $925 but it sold in like 5 minutes, they may have some more though. Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Charlie Ro said spring for the auto racks


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks 
I heard that the show closed early because of low attendence.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 25 Sep 2011 08:25 PM 
Thanks 
I heard that the show closed early because of low attendence. 

Not true, in fact we even had a final sale at 3:55 pm, just a couple sets of wheels but a sale none the less.

Ron


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I've always liked the Aristo product, but that funky brake wheel has gotta go and folks have the option at least to change it to something else, I've NEVER seen a brake wheel like the one used on their 40 foot boxcars







I like the idea of the ore car, might be one of the few too, BUT if Lewis does a RIBBED side version of the 23 foot ore car, then that'd be great, I'll buy lots and top the 200 car amount of ore cars. I'll pass on the Kuppler, the GG-1 - why does he want to make one when USA and LGB have already made it ??? I'll think about the 53 ft gon. and only buy if it fits my era and is made in GN/NP or CB&Q. Another thing Aristo must understand about G scalers is about 1/2 or more run on track LARGER than 8 ft curves and with all the folks waiting for the Kuppler, he should make it now for 8+ feet and tweek it for sale in a different version to run on track less than 8 ft. curves. USA's auto racks are too modern for me, so I'll stick to splicing 2 of the older ones together for that 1960s version bi-level car. What this scale needs is more things like a complete line of standard gauge decals like champ did for O-scale and more modern style upper quadrant semaphore signals(that work) post 1900s made and someone needs to fill those gaps.

My 2 cents worth.
Rocky


----------

